# white cedar strip canoe



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Here it is. Started stripping it in on Friday. What a fun project.


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very cool.

Where'd you get the design/template?

Are those 1" staples joining the strips?

What will the exterior finish be? West System?


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

I made the templates fron a pattern from "Building a Strip Canoe." This is the 16 foot Wabnaki. Those staples are T 50 9/16". Yes I will be using the West System.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you guys are gonna make me demo some guys fence for material aren't ya hahaha

i want to build a jet hydro in the worst way, seeing these threads is gonna make me break out the sawzall, how many sections do ya think i need of fence hahaha


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

ihackwood said:


> you guys are gonna make me demo some guys fence for material aren't ya hahaha
> 
> i want to build a jet hydro in the worst way, seeing these threads is gonna make me break out the sawzall, how many sections do ya think i need of fence hahaha


Depending on the size, I'd say about 60 board feet!


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

*some more pics*


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

*bead and cove*


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

*makes for a nice glue joint and eases the radius*


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

*1/4 inch bead and cove bits*


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This is gonna be cool to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is abolutely awesome. I'm blown away by the skill at which you are making this project. Very impressive. I will be following this one for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks alot fellow woodworkers. More pics to come soon!


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

*Canoe update*

I put the last few strips that I had on today. Unfortunately, clear white cedar is hard to find in my area. The best white cedar grows in the Downeast region and they are just about ready to start sawing. Only 4% of a nice white cedar log is graded as clear! If anyone can help me out with finding some clear white cedar, I'd appreciate it alot. I live in southern Maine. I only need about 30 board feet.


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

kingcut said:


> I put the last few strips that I had on today. Unfortunately, clear white cedar is hard to find in my area. The best white cedar grows in the Downeast region and they are just about ready to start sawing. Only 4% of a nice white cedar log is graded as clear! If anyone can help me out with finding some clear white cedar, I'd appreciate it alot. I live in southern Maine. I only need about 30 board feet.


I live in mass, I use Anderson mcquaid in Cambridge and downes and reader in stoughton mass. I don't know what kind of drive that is for you though


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

Probably 2 1/2 hours one way. You buy clear white cedar from them?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The canoe is looking awesome. Good luck on the quest for some clear cedar. I hope you get some soon.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

kingcut said:


> Probably 2 1/2 hours one way. You buy clear white cedar from them?


I have never bought white cedar, but all the wood i have bought from them(mostly downes and reader, it's closer) has been very good.


----------

